# Wedding photography! Help!



## wickie44 (May 20, 2014)

Eeeeeeeekkk a friend of mine has asked if I'd shoot her wedding, it's going to be held in an 11th century church (which I'm yet to scope) I'm thinking of taking a couple of speed lights for the reception/evening portions but was maybe hoping to use some flash in the actual church. My question is as follows, can I use flash in a church or is this frowned upon? I know I could bump up the ISO and shoot at a wider aperture but at the risk of grainy pictures. What should I do? 

Thanks in advance for any advice tips given.


----------



## wickie44 (May 20, 2014)

I've just realised I've posted this in the wrong section........ Can't work out how to delete/move the post the appropriate place


----------



## JeremyD (May 21, 2014)

Hey!

I was just in your shoes a year ago, however I didn't have someones wedding to shoot.. I was just really wanting to shoot weddings but I didn't have a clue what to do!

Here is my friends website that teaches you a few things about wedding photography, it helped me out a lot!

Taylor Jackson - New School Wedding Photographer

Also, there are many youtube videos/series that teach wedding photography! Keep researching on youtube and you will be sure to gain a lot of knowledge. 

Some churches don't allow flashes, however if it does by all means feel free to use it! If there is enough ambient light to shoot with, adding a little kicker light off a wall or ceiling will make the photograph look alot more professional.

Research how to use kicker lights with weddings, it changed my life when I started using this method at weddings!

I could go on and on about weddings, if you have any questions feel free to contact me via my website and I would be happy to help; www.torontoweddingphotographs.ca


----------



## Big Mike (May 21, 2014)

> can I use flash in a church or is this frowned upon?


Completely depends on the rules of the church and/or the person officiating the ceremony.

I like to talk to them before hand, even if it's just a few minutes before the ceremony, just to introduce myself and ask about their rules.  

Some will tell you 'no flash'....likely because they've had a bad photographer flashing them in the face (or generally being annoying).  Sometimes you can sweet talk them and tell them that you won't be a distraction and that using flash will make for better photos.  

Sometimes they have all sorts of rules.  Pretty standard is that you are not allowed in the 'sacred' area behind the altar.  Sometimes they don't want you moving around, sometimes they don't want you shooting during any prayers or even while they are speaking.  Some don't allow photos at all.  

So as a wedding photographer, it's up to you to find out the rules and try to follow them as best you can.  I always ask the B&G to talk to the officiant during one of their pre-wedding meetings.  I do still try to meet them myself but that doesn't always work out.  One problem, that I've encountered before, is that even thought he B&G talk to their officiant and replay to me that everything is OK....you may show up on the wedding day to find that a different person is officiating the wedding and they have completely different rules.

So really, as a wedding photographer, you have to be prepared to shoot any wedding ceremony with or without flash.


----------



## Austin Greene (May 21, 2014)

wickie44 said:


> Eeeeeeeekkk a friend of mine has asked if I'd shoot her wedding, it's going to be held in an 11th century church (which I'm yet to scope) I'm thinking of taking a couple of speed lights for the reception/evening portions but was maybe hoping to use some flash in the actual church. My question is as follows, can I use flash in a church or is this frowned upon? I know I could bump up the ISO and shoot at a wider aperture but at the risk of grainy pictures. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice tips given.



I can't give you any advice on the actual shooting of the wedding itself, I have zero experience in that department. 

What I can say, however, is that I've seen more horror stories than I can count from folks shooting the weddings of friends and family. Of course it's a personal decision, but it's one that many people seem to avoid. 

In any case, can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2014)

Mike nailed it!  90% wedding work is about the preparation.  Visit the venue(s) ahead of time, meet the officiants if possible, or at the very least talk to the Deacon/Rector about the rules, but also ask them for any suggestions.  They're in that church every day, they've probably seen dozens, if not hundreds of weddings, and can often give you some good advice on where to stand, how the light generally falls, etc.  Plan your shoot; know where you're going to be for each set of shots and how you're going to get from 'here' to 'there'.  Plan the best spots to capture the processional and recessional, where to be for the registry, etc.  You might be allowed to use flash, but I would work on the assumption that you won't be, and if you are, well, that's a bonus.

Good luck!


----------



## wickie44 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the great tips/advice/comments I'm going to do plenty of research I've got loads of time as the wedding isn't until next year  but sounds like I'm going to have it have a chat with the rev hope my feet don't start burning when i walk in the church lol


----------



## Light Guru (May 21, 2014)

Austin Greene said:


> What I can say, however, is that I've seen more horror stories than I can count from folks shooting the weddings of friends and family. Of course it's a personal decision, but it's one that many people seem to avoid.



Yup if you screw up be prepared to not have this person as a friend anymore.


----------

